# RIP SoVerySoft



## HeatherBBW (Apr 26, 2020)

A long time community member here and a fierce, fabulous, fat supporting gal has passed away. SoVerySoft passed yesterday and I know she has friends here that would want to know. There is no further info other than it wasn’t covid-19 related. 

May she be at peace and her life celebrated by those who were lucky enough to know her.


----------



## Joker (Apr 26, 2020)

So Sad. She was one of the first people I met on Dim back in the 90's.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 26, 2020)

So sad to hear this news. She was a sweet lady and a wonderful contributor to the Dimensions Community. Condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

This is incredibly sad and unexpected. I've known Randi since the early 1980's and she was always a welcome friend at the NAAFA events the we attended over the years. She was also an active contributor on one of the Trader Joe fan groups we both frequented. Condolences to family and friends, she will truly be missed.


----------



## landshark (Apr 26, 2020)

Sad news. RIP, svs.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 27, 2020)

<3 <3 Keep dear Lainey company, SoVerySoft xx


----------



## Joker (Apr 27, 2020)

From the old days.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 27, 2020)

Awww. 
I remember her from the Olden Days.
Rest In Peace, SVS.


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 27, 2020)

So sorry to hear..my condolences


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 27, 2020)

Condolences, prayers to her family. She was a very kind, sweet woman. R.I.P. SoVerySoft 

Very sad to hear.


----------



## JackCivelli (Apr 27, 2020)

Oh no! I‘m so sorry to hear that  I didn’t know SVS, but it sounds like she’s been in the community for a long time. Love to her family and friends, especially any of those here who may be hurting.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 27, 2020)

Prayers and Peace for SoVerySoft.


----------



## CurvyEm2 (Apr 27, 2020)

RIP. I've had a couple of little chats with her over the years. She seemed very nice. Such a shame.


----------



## BouncingBoy (Apr 27, 2020)

I had the pleasure of meeting her the 2 times I went to the Philly Bash.I've got her CD gif collection in storage.I shall always remember her beautiful personality.RIP Randi you will be greatly missed!


----------



## Jack Secret (Apr 27, 2020)

That's really terrible. I probably chatted with her on and off for many years. She was fairly young wasn't she?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Apr 27, 2020)

My condolences to her friends and family. Rest in peace, SoVerySoft.


----------



## Coachd603 (Apr 28, 2020)

Had the pleasure of meeting her in the late 90’s. A truly awesome person. She will be missed.


----------



## knightswhk13 (May 1, 2020)

HeatherBBW said:


> A long time community member here and a fierce, fabulous, fat supporting gal has passed away. SoVerySoft passed yesterday and I know she has friends here that would want to know. There is no further info other than it wasn’t covid-19 related.
> 
> May she be at peace and her life celebrated by those who were lucky enough to know her.


I had the great pleasure of meeting SoVerySoft when I lived in Philadelphia. She loved seafood. Last time I saw her was 7 Years ago at a BBW convention in New Jersey. She will be missed.


----------



## Cynthia (May 1, 2020)

She was a wonderfully welcoming and kind woman. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ruby74 (May 1, 2020)

I remember her as being such a kind soul. Always someone sweet and loving to talk to. Thank you SVS for everything you did for the size acceptance community.
God bless
Love Ruby


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2020)

Very sweet Lady. I always liked her. Rest in Peace.


----------



## CurvyEm2 (May 10, 2020)

coolbreeze said:


> If it wasn't covid, then what could she have died from?



The many other reasons that people died before Covid. Anyway I don't think her memorial thread is the place for it.


----------



## Tad (May 11, 2020)

I'm sorry that I missed this thread until now. SVS was always such a class person to deal with. Considerate, insightful, wise, and with an air of not taking this whole life thing too seriously. One of those people that I always wished I could have shared a dinner with. It is so sad to hear that she is no longer with us.

My heart goes to everyone who was close to her.


----------



## GordoNegro (May 12, 2020)

SVS very classy, definitely missed. My condolences to those who know her longer/best.


----------



## loopytheone (May 19, 2020)

When I first joined the mod team SVS was one of the people that welcomed me with open arms and was always so kind and patient. Intelligent, insightful and wise. 

Condolences to her friends and family and loved ones.


----------



## JMNYC (May 20, 2020)

I haven't been in here in forever, but knew I had to come to pay respects to a delightful friend, someone I stayed in contact with on FB through the years, someone who was funny, upbeat and always welcoming at any bash I attended especially during those awkward few moments when you first arrive. I could always count on Randi for a hug and the bit of catch-up on both our lives before circling around to greet other friends and meeting new ones.

I am sad that she left us but every time I go to her FB page, I see she is smiling. She just refused to stay down. She loved people and she loved life and she loved seafood like it was mother's milk.

But there was another very special thing about our dear Ms. SVS, which I will reveal here, in hopefully the manner in which it's intended - a tidbit of trivia, and an example of steadfast friendship.

Randi was the only person I knew who knew the first and last name of the infamous Kelligrl.

They were both pals in NJ at the time of "Bulge," the famous paper-printed out journal produced by Ms. Girl until abruptly shutting down in 2000, thus creating the urban legend which included people spotting KG in a car with Jimmy Hoffa and Elvis Presley, or rumors that she'd entered the witness protection program and was now running bananas out of Costa Rica. The list goes on.

And Randi wasn't spilling the beans, not then, not now, not ever. I tried, once, just out of curiousity, way back when, and sorry, Charlie.

A friend is a friend and as far as I know, Randi never gave the name up, to anyone, and took it with her.

Now THAT'S a pal.

RIP My friend and thank you for all the hugs, the photo-ops and the laughs.


----------



## Bogey1942 (May 20, 2020)

Saddened to hear of Randi's passing. I met her online way back in the olden days and we had many chats. She was a beautiful, sweet woman and will be missed.


----------



## jcas50 (May 28, 2020)

I read of Randi's passing a few days after it happened. I just stumbled on this memorial board. I was friends with her for many years. We had lobster on the Jersey shore one time. I went to a few NJ bashes where she attended, and was involved with organizing. She was always upbeat, funny, polite, considerate, positive and friendly. Plus truly beautiful and sexy. She knew everybody involved in size acceptance. I was very sad when I heard this news and still feel the loss. I probably will for a long time. I had many email conversations with her and whenever I traveled to New Jersey I tried to have dinner with her. RIP, SVS, you were the best.


----------



## svenm2112 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sorry about your friend. She was cool to me


----------



## GratefulFA (Jul 12, 2020)

She would be the one to call about something like this. Now what do I do? She was a mentor and full of wisdom, helping me enter the fat world and get my first NAAFA membership and host my own meet and greet for chatsters at the convention. I owe my entire size appreciation existence to SoVerySoft. I don't ever want to do a size event and have her not there. I am crushed. I love you Randi! <3 ~Newfie~


----------



## last time (Jul 21, 2020)

HeatherBBW said:


> A long time community member here and a fierce, fabulous, fat supporting gal has passed away. SoVerySoft passed yesterday and I know she has friends here that would want to know. There is no further info other than it wasn’t covid-19 related.
> 
> May she be at peace and her life celebrated by those who were lucky enough to know her.


god bless her , hope she had a wonderful life...I never got the pleasure of interacting with her, but it looks like she was very much loved.
I god Covid-19 and almost died myself...so this Is a good reminder for me.
I should just be grateful to be alive


----------

